# Intense next to enter the emtb scene?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

According to a Mtb magazine, there is photo’s of an intense with a battery. Anybody wanna bet we’ll see Niner and Evil put out a Class 1 pedelec?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Lots of pix out there, it's called the Tazer. I'm sure they'll sell more than a carbon DH bike.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Gutch said:


> According to a Mtb magazine, there is photo's of an intense with a battery. Anybody wanna bet we'll see Niner and Evil put out a Class 1 pedelec?


Niner and Evil? I doubt they'll release one soon. Just look at their frame designs. Even the small Shimano Steps motor will be a very tight fit!

They'll need to design an entirely new Delta for Evil and CVA for Niner to allow for a class 1 powertrain.

Santa Cruz? I'm pretty sure we'll see one very soon!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

True. But evil is hot and Niner- great bikes, but they are not hot right now. Regardless both great brands, and their ebikes will come... Evil “Erie” and Niner “Enistein” will be debuting soon...


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

Niner could try and undercut the industry on ebike prices and maybe win back some market share


----------



## mtb-bike (Jun 27, 2017)

I've seen them and they are bulky and ugly (like most ebikes out) Kenevo looks sleek and somewhat stealth. Intense will get it right, they just need a bit of time.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

justin70 said:


> Niner could try and undercut the industry on ebike prices and maybe win back some market share


Or wind up in bankruptcy. Some bike companies are going to find themselves in just that position after spreading dwindling resources chasing market share in a an already over saturated market segment.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

we'll know the end of the world is coming if Santa Cruz makes an eMTB lol

but you never know. they might 'limp in' with a cheap hardtail eMTB like Kona did, with the excuse being it's more of a bike for non-enthusiasts on buff trails, not encroaching on purist's territory of techy wilderness trail riding.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Gutch said:


> Anybody wanna bet we'll see Niner and Evil put out a Class 1 pedelec?


I'll bet you won't see an Evil e-bike.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

vikb said:


> I'll bet you won't see an Evil e-bike.


Most Evil bikes need all the help they can get to make it up the hill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

vikb said:


> I'll bet you won't see an Evil e-bike.


I'll see your bet, and raise you 50 Watts!


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Just bc PON is so big, I was thinking SC would have one. 😟

I also thought, perhaps oddly, that Spot would make one. Maybe they’re too small, but they seem kinda the enginerdy types that would get into designing an e-bike.

But the big question: Transition. Not if they’ll make one, but: will the world end with a sonic implosion wiping out all humanity if/when they do???


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

vikb said:


> I'll bet you won't see an Evil e-bike.


There are plenty of people that already think all ebikes are evil... 😂


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> Most Evil bikes need all the help they can get to make it up the hill.


I've demo'd some Evil bikes and had no issues with their climbing. I matched pretty closely my PRs on some other VPP and DWlink bikes in the same class of machine.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

smartyiak said:


> But the big question: Transition. Not if they'll make one, but: will the world end with a sonic implosion wiping out all humanity if/when they do???


i dunno, but I have been planning to get up to Bellingham to ride, and found on Trailforks all the BHam trails are designated no-eMTB. BHam trail being in Transition's and Kona's back yard. (but they do have a shuttle service now)


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BCsaltchucker said:


> i dunno, but I have been planning to get up to Bellingham to ride, and found on Trailforks all the BHam trails are designated no-eMTB. BHam trail being in Transition's and Kona's back yard. (but they do have a shuttle service now)












One of the features ^^^ listed for their new 29er. I suspect no e-bikes are in that company's future.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

One of the things I like about Transition.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

vikb said:


> I've demo'd some Evil bikes and had no issues with their climbing. I matched pretty closely my PRs on some other VPP and DWlink bikes in the same class of machine.


My Following MB was a great bike, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

vikb said:


> One of the features ^^^ listed for their new 29er. I suspect no e-bikes are in that company's future.


It's good that there will be a couple manufacturers that won't build an ebike. Ya'll will be easy to spot! ??


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

vikb said:


> One of the features ^^^ listed for their new 29er. I suspect no e-bikes are in that company's future.


That's what I was joking about. One of the reasons I like Transition too. We'll be easy to spot....we'll be the ones riding bikes.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

"One of the features ^^^ listed for their new 29er. I suspect no e-bikes are in that company's future."

Doesn't mean their customers won't do it for them


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I just want to know how they compromised with the suspension linkage. Not sure if a typical VPP/JS Tuned or Niner CVA link will play nice with motors and popular geo. I imagine that they'll just raise it like Giant's lower maestro link. I know Intense isn't afraid to do long CS and high anti-squat (with a high pivot). Heck, if someone makes a high pivot e-bike with an idler, that might be interesting... doubt it'll be done by a mainstream player, but it's interesting to see reputable makers do their research and join the game.

Either way, I can't afford it. Just curious and enjoying my popcorn while watching people pick something and be a jerk about it.


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Come on, what a tease!


----------



## Larsey (Jan 14, 2004)

creativefletch said:


> View attachment 1210216


Looks like a pretty finished product to me...


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

I'd like to see the "whole" bike. What I see looks really nice...


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Sneak peek at the new e-bike


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

This one looks different than the one posted before. Is one carbon and the other one aluminum?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

It has OE white letter tires on it.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I'll admit that I got sidetracked looking up Xentis wheels, when I saw that Atom model. Wanted to confirm my suspicion that it was a budget offering. Looks like it could sell for 4000 USD, but I find it hard to recommend at such a value.

Looks like it was intended for un-fit people looking to get into the sport. I'd call myself a vet rider wanting durable low-cost parts, but with a motor to assist carrying it all up the hill, essentially trading the weight weenie carbon stuff for heavy reliable metal with a motor to make up for the weight.

Rather have a Shimano motor, personally. Seen torque and power curve graphs that showed it had a good smooth balance among the top performers, but having less drag with it disengaged, and having a more compact design appealed to me, especially having the display tucked away with under-the-bar lever controls. Bosch is strong, but it's draggy with the motor off, its display(s) get smashed if your bike flips over in a crash, and its huge. Yamaha seems to not deliver consistent power at certain RPM ranges. Brose has so many diff versions, hard to generalize, but generally not considered to be strong. Rocky mtn's setup has the chain guide noise. No real opinion on TQ and Fazua or others I don't know of.

Probably have to wait for the automotive industry to roll something out, that maybes uses cheap mass-production methods, that lack the precision of pricier stuff. Definitely not expecting something like an alloy Pivot Shuttle, but maybe a trail-worthy equivalent of a Sonders (that $500 kickstarer ebike)? I'd probably dig something like a BMW R1200RS in the high end--I'd love something more adventure oriented, to fill out the quiver. There's a lot of trails I've been holding off on riding, which are pretty much abandoned. Hard to find willing companions to ride, when there's more "rewarding" trails conveniently located that have become popular (and crowded). Emtb sounds like the key to solving the issue of such trails not being easy to have fun on. That and the prospect of eliminating the need to shuttle your bike by car sounds good. I haven't shied away from having motors for anything else where it can save me a ton of time and effort, and fit into my lifestyle better, from garage door openers, power tools (inc compressors), and landscape tools, to transportation capable of hauling a lot of people and cargo.


----------

